# Permanent residency?



## stolpioni (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

Is it possible to "buy" a permanent residence visa (SRRV or SIRV)?

The reason I'm asking is because I'm under 35, so I'm not eligible for a SRRV. However, I am eligible for a SIRV (but I don't really have $75,000 to invest in a Filipino company).

I could spend that money for a condominium, but I can't spend it as an "investment".

{Snip}

If this doesn't work, then do you think I could live on a tourist Visa and pay 0% tax?

I have a Panama corporation and none of my money is being made within the Philippines.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

To answer your question... Marrying a filipina is best way to get permanent residency or atleast dual-citizenship. I have looked into it many times. An income outside the Philippines is best anyways. To answer your question "YES" you can live there on tourist visa make sure to go to immigration every 30 days and pay about 3500 PHP a month for extension. Just make sure you have round trip (ticket) to and from Philippines. Maintain some form of income outside philippines and you will be fine. More expats will give you more insights but here is mine based on my experiences. Welcome to the Philipppines


----------



## stolpioni (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks boss. Question is, would this be "legal" or would this be tax avoidance?

If I get a residence permit then the 0% taxation would be 100% legal in both Sweden and Panama. I will of course have to check this with the Swedish authorities and see if it's OK.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

stolpioni said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to "buy" a permanent residence visa (SRRV or SIRV)?
> 
> ...


Since the original post was involving illegal activity, it has been edited to meet forum standards and this thread is now closed...


----------

